# We no can shake that



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

At HD picking up 5 gallons coverstain this morning.

Me:good morning, could you throw this on the shaker please?

HD DUDE: We no can shake that.
Me: (incredulous look) why not?
HD DUDE: it flammable. See? Pointing to the label.
Me: laughing... ok, can we talk to a manager please? Smh...
HD dept manager (or whoever she was)and accomplice:
Good morning, how can I help you?
Me: well, I've been a painting professional for 23 years. I've bought hundreds of gallons of this very product from HD over the years. Sometimes we even pop the top and tint it. This guy says you can't shake it, is that right?
HD manager girl: yes, we can't shake it because it's in an aluminum can and it's flammable, see?points to the label.

Me: trying to compose myself...
Me: laughing...OK, so you don't sell any other oil based paints or stains in this store?
Other HD ding dong: yes, we do. 
Me: and you don't tint and shake them?
HD ding dong: we don't tint them, they come pre packaged.
Me: and you don't shake them? You're telling me you carry paint that you cant shake?
HDDD: yes, we shake the smaller ones.
Me: looking at all 3 of them and laughing.
HDMGR: is there anything else we can help you with?
Me: no thanks, that's enough comedy for today.
Me: on the other hand, I'll need about 20 5g stir sticks.
HDMGR: We can give you 5.

ROFLOLOL

And yet another reminder of how much I appreciate my local PAINT STORE.
jeeze. And these guys want more than minimum wage?!?!?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> At HD picking up 5 gallons coverstain this morning.
> 
> Me:good morning, could you throw this on the shaker please?
> 
> ...


Thank you Home depot! Keep up the good work! Morons. They have interns reading this crap on painttalk too! So to the interns.....DON'T TELL ANYBODY AT CORPORATE!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

My HD won't tint Bullseye 123. They say that the tint costs too much.............


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> At HD picking up 5 gallons coverstain this morning.
> 
> Me:good morning, could you throw this on the shaker please?
> 
> ...


So much wrong with this. 
A 1 gal. fire is manageable but a 5 gal. fire is not?! (From a nonexistent hazard)
Aluminum cans?
The 6th stir stick that is gonna break the bank! 

Try PPG seal grip alkyd.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PRC said:


> So much wrong with this.
> A 1 gal. fire is manageable but a 5 gal. fire is not?! (From a nonexistent hazard)
> Aluminum cans?
> The 6th stir stick that is gonna break the bank!
> ...


Funny, I'm at ppg right now getting finish...lol

I almost grabbed a bomb can and started shaking it....I wonder if they've been scared? ROFLOLOLOL. 

Sometimes ya just gotta laugh.

And to any hd,blowes,hardware store, etc interns or newbies

Dear Ignorant one,

A little education for you.

Yes, you can shake them. 
Yes, you can tint them.
They come in STEEL CANS. (not aluminum.those cans are for soda pop and other things like that.)
They are full of paint. There is not enough air in them to cause combustion absent of a lot of heat. Shaking them does not heat the can. They are harmless unless you intentionally light them on fire with a torch or something and you would really have to put a lot of effort into it.
Just SHAKE THE DAMN PAINT. 


Thank you,

Professional painters across the globe.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> My HD won't tint Bullseye 123. They say that the tint costs too much.............


Doesn't surprise me. They have the price so damn low I can buy it from them cheaper then i can a paint sundry supplier!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Funny, I'm at ppg right now getting finish...lol
> 
> I almost grabbed a bomb can and started shaking it....I wonder if they've been scared? ROFLOLOLOL.
> 
> ...


Quiet! You'll blow it for me! Their failure will be my success! (P&l Alkyd multipurpose. Much,much better product then Coverstain.{and for all you SW cronies, it's the same product as their M/P alkyd!})


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> My HD won't tint Bullseye 123. They say that the tint costs too much.............


Ya gotta get a pint of black tint and tint on site. Your local store can probably shoot some for ya if you bring some donuts..


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> My HD won't tint Bullseye 123. They say that the tint costs too much.............


Soooooo, why even go in the place? You and paintchick both?:blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> My HD won't tint Bullseye 123. They say that the tint costs too much.............



They tried that on me. I simply said the customer is always right, ask your boss plus if it costs extra most people will pay.

I call our Behr rep if we need anything from HD. So much easier. Plus this guy knows his chit.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Had that happen to me at Menards.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Soooooo, why even go in the place? You and paintchick both?:blink:


I know I've been going into a lot of the big box stores lately, especially Lowe's. Rumor has it that a well-known wallpapering specialist from Maryland is leaving wads of cash laying around in various Lowe's locations.......:thumbup: Well, maybe it was just ONE location, but, hey, you never know!!!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Soooooo, why even go in the place? You and paintchick both?:blink:


Every once in a while I gotta abuse myself. It's the masochist in me that screams for punishment so like an addict, I go for the best which leads me straight to the paint dept at HD. That, and they open at 6 am and are 1 mile from my house...and I'm "mentally challenged" sometimes...

Jeeze, chris, pour some more rock salt in my wound and rub it just a little please....;p


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

After a couple of queries at my local HD and Menard's, I have a sneaking suspicion that this may actually be the result of some corporate edict. The margins on primers are so low that the actual labor charge and wear and tear on the shaking equipment may actually eradicate any profit they may be making. Part of this belief stems from the fact that both sales people directed me to the Bullseye 123 package gray primer and balked at tinting it and shaking it for me. Also I have had an upswing in people asking me if it is any problem for me to tint my primers, even drywall primers. It seems the box stores don't want to do this either.

And do those morons at HD have any idea how much aluminum 5 gallon buckets cost? I found a source for them back in the early 90's and they were close to $40 apiece then! They exist, but they are rare. And they are used only for some pretty specialized products.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You had me up to "At HD"


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> After a couple of queries at my local HD and Menard's, I have a sneaking suspicion that this may actually be the result of some corporate edict. The margins on primers are so low that the actual labor charge and wear and tear on the shaking equipment may actually eradicate any profit they may be making. Part of this belief stems from the fact that both sales people directed me to the Bullseye 123 package gray primer and balked at tinting it and shaking it for me. Also I have had an upswing in people asking me if it is any problem for me to tint my primers, even drywall primers. It seems the box stores don't want to do this either.
> 
> And do those morons at HD have any idea how much aluminum 5 gallon buckets cost? I found a source for them back in the early 90's and they were close to $40 apiece then! They exist, but they are rare. And they are used only for some pretty specialized products.


And now I have to deal with three days of Bullseye 123 adds! How in the heck do they do that? Even on my Facebook page!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PACman said:


> And now I have to deal with three days of Bullseye 123 adds! How in the heck do they do that? Even on my Facebook page!


I went to 3 trailer dealers and now all I see for ads is trailers. I want to also know how do they do that. I feel like I'm being stalked.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I went to 3 trailer dealers and now all I see for ads is trailers. I want to also know how do they do that. I feel like I'm being stalked.


Again I say "this!" to one of Dave's posts!

Three weeks ago, I was looking at sheds on the Canadian Tire website. Didn't even have FB open in a different tab. Ever since then FB has been suggesting hundreds of pages about sheds! Must have something to do with cookies or something.

They're monitoring us!

I don't even want another shed now!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Again I say "this!" to one of Dave's posts!
> 
> Three weeks ago, I was looking at sheds on the Canadian Tire website. Didn't even have FB open in a different tab. Ever since then FB has been suggesting hundreds of pages about sheds! Must have something to do with cookies or something.
> 
> ...


I know! Suddenly I've got a bunch of ads for gag balls. What's that about?:whistling2:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I know! Suddenly I've got a bunch of ads for gag balls. What's that about?:whistling2:


Must have been that post about you gagging on.......never mind.....


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Another thread turned into something **** related.

Must be hump day.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Another thread turned into something **** related.
> 
> Must be hump day.


balls?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> I know I've been going into a lot of the big box stores lately, especially Lowe's. Rumor has it that a well-known wallpapering specialist from Maryland is leaving wads of cash laying around in various Lowe's locations.......:thumbup: Well, maybe it was just ONE location, but, hey, you never know!!!


I explained WHY I had to go there. It certainly was not for paint


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

Actually the only paint i ever bought that opened up in the shaker was a kilz oil based primer. I was just given another gallon with a stirrer and told that the lid came off in the shaker w the other can....mini disaster, not good. Also only ever had one paper label rip off a can in a shaker...,so its gotta be very rare. Plus a five gal fastened lid is much more secure than a regular gallon lid.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

TKbrush said:


> Actually the only paint i ever bought that opened up in the shaker was a kilz oil based primer. I was just given another gallon with a stirrer and told that the lid came off in the shaker w the other can....mini disaster, not good. Also only ever had one paper label rip off a can in a shaker...,so its gotta be very rare. Plus a five gal fastened lid is much more secure than a regular gallon lid.


It's factory sealed and has a gasket...


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I went to 3 trailer dealers and now all I see for ads is trailers. I want to also know how do they do that. I feel like I'm being stalked.


After my wife changed her relationship status from dating to marriage she started getting adds for divorce lawyers...lol. I still don't know why she didn't hire one 

If anyone told me that they can't shake our tint the paint I'm purchasing, I'd waste so much of there time and energy that they'll do it just to get rid of me

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

There is absolutely no reason why anyone who sells paint can't provide the proper service related to it. If you buy from a company who can't do it or is basically too lazy to do it you are enabling them to be that way.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

The only thing I won't shake is the 5G buckets of driveway sealer or joint compound. Hell I shake other people stuff because they are usually here buying other stuff anyway and they want to use it up. Also gives me a chance to open it up and determine if it's bad. If it's pasty or clumpy after a shake then they'll probably buy new stuff while they're here. It's called customer service and it's fast becoming a thing of the past.

The information age is a far reach from the knowledge age.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> The only thing I won't shake is the 5G buckets of driveway sealer or joint compound.


Some people actually do shake joint compound? I've never, ever seen that before. Interesting.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Some people actually do shake joint compound? I've never, ever seen that before. Interesting.


I've done it before. I won't shake anything that has aluminum in it. Or fiber-ed roof coatings. Common sense actually.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PACman said:


> I've done it before. I won't shake anything that has aluminum in it. Or fiber-ed roof coatings. Common sense actually.


Why? Or is because you don't sell them?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Some people actually do shake joint compound? I've never, ever seen that before. Interesting.


I get asked once in awhile. I have no idea why really. Wouldn't do much if it was shaken and it's not worth damaging my $2000 shaker. New ones cost more.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> I get asked once in awhile. I have no idea why really. Wouldn't do much if it was shaken and it's not worth damaging my $2000 shaker. New ones cost more.


Couldn't you just point them to the mixing blades? Like you suggested, I would think that trying to shake up a five of joint compound would cause stresses on the shaker unit that it wasn't designed for.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I went to 3 trailer dealers and now all I see for ads is trailers. I want to also know how do they do that. I feel like I'm being stalked.


i just did a post in the last 1-2 week about that

http://www.painttalk.com/f4/new-year-marketing-tip-72378/

.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Many years ago, I had a paint store employee ask if I wanted him shake the gallon of Dap "33" glazing I was buying. (Back then it came in a metal bucket just like paint) I told him "Sure, knock yourself out". I was doubtful it would do any good and, sure enough the oil was still puddled at the top of the can.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> Why? Or is because you don't sell them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


So I won't have a mess to clean up. You can argue about it all day long if you want, but paint with aluminum in it will expand and possibly split the seam or pop the lid if it is shaken too long. Plus it can break down the aluminum pigment and alter the performance or the color of the dried coating. I won't even argue this one. I've had way too many painters tell me it doesn't happen and had way too many newbies have to clean their aluminum mess out of a shaker to listen to the bs. And i've seen way too many fibered roof coatings crack and flake prematurely too.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> I get asked once in awhile. I have no idea why really. Wouldn't do much if it was shaken and it's not worth damaging my $2000 shaker. New ones cost more.


Depends on the shaker. Most platform shakers won't touch the stuff but a good gyro will actually help soften the drywall mud up and make it more consistent.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Many years ago, I had a paint store employee ask if I wanted him shake the gallon of Dap "33" glazing I was buying. (Back then it came in a metal bucket just like paint) I told him "Sure, knock yourself out". I was doubtful it would do any good and, sure enough the oil was still puddled at the top of the can.


The oil at the top is there to keep the glaze moist in the can. Unlike joint compound it isn't supposed to be mixed in.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> The oil at the top is there to keep the glaze moist in the can. Unlike joint compound it isn't supposed to be mixed in.


 
huh:blink:


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

The oil in glaze compound IS meant to be mixed in. It separates from sitting too long. It has to be mixed in to keep the putty workable. I've had cans of glaze for so long, they were really dried out, brought them back to life by adding a little boiled linseed oil.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> The oil at the top is there to keep the glaze moist in the can. Unlike joint compound it isn't supposed to be mixed in.


So what's the procedure, pour the oil off into a dixie cup and put it back on top at the end of the day?:blink:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Uh, it is a component of the glazing compound, and it does mix in. Just ignore it and you'll be fine. Pour it out and seal the can back up if you want. I sell it after all. Or maybe read a book about window glaze from 1900 or so and find out what i'm talking about.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

That liquid is in the glaze when it's manufactured, but unlike most other putty products there is a small amount of it put in the can during the manufacturing process. It eliminates what is called "head space", a term used in the paint and compound manufacturing industries. Comes in handy keeping the linseed oil from molding in storage.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> The oil at the top is there to keep the glaze moist in the can. Unlike joint compound it isn't supposed to be mixed in.


You made the comment "it isn't supposed to be mixed in". According to the label directions on Dap '33', "If any separation has occurred in glazing, mix entire contents of container until uniform."


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> You made the comment "it isn't supposed to be mixed in". According to the label directions on Dap '33', "If any separation has occurred in glazing, mix entire contents of container until uniform."


This is like a scene out of Planet of the Apes. The dumb human, or in this case, painter, isn't supposed to be smarter than the Apes. Or in this case, paint vendor...I mean...you know what I mean...:blink:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Another thread turned into something **** related.
> 
> Must be hump day.


...and I had nothing to do with it.A couple years ago that would have gotten me shut down .


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> This is like a scene out of Planet of the Apes. The dumb human, or in this case, painter, isn't supposed to be smarter than the Apes. Or in this case, paint vendor...I mean...you know what I mean...:blink:


well if people can read the directions.......

and they can't get the point about ruining something so they have to buy more........


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> well if people can read the directions.......
> 
> and they can't get the point about ruining something so they have to buy more........


Lol. Nice try PAC. Problem is, there are folks on this forum who have much more field experience than you'll ever have of "behind the counter" experience.
In my 35+ years of this, I can't recall ever having to dump glazing because it had gone bad. 

That's the problem with "shooting from the hip", it's not always accurate.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Couldn't you just point them to the mixing blades? Like you suggested, I would think that trying to shake up a five of joint compound would cause stresses on the shaker unit that it wasn't designed for.


Sure, but why pay $10 for a mud paddle when my shaker is free :no:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. Nice try PAC. Problem is, there are folks on this forum who have much more field experience than you'll ever have of "behind the counter" experience.
> In my 35+ years of this, I can't recall ever having to dump glazing because it had gone bad.
> 
> That's the problem with "shooting from the hip", it's not always accurate.


it happens. Quite often too. You just use it fast enough that it doesn't mold in the can. I see it all the time on partially full cans.

In fact the last place I worked did hundreds of window repairs. They had a bunch of 70-80 year old guys doing the work in their in store shop. One guy actually had the job title "glazier" back in the 40's and 50's. Just going by what they told me as the reason why they never wanted me to order "33" glaze in gallons. 48 quarts at a time. So it wouldn't mold in the can. That's all I did. Retell what they told me. So i don't know if that has any basis in fact or not. Just that one guy did it exclusively 50-60 hours a week for 30 years that's all.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey do you all use a primer on 33 glaze or just use a latex paint? Or paint and primer in one?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> Hey do you all use a primer on 33 glaze or just use a latex paint? Or paint and primer in one?


 
Has to be an oil based primer( so I was told looong ago)


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Hey do you all use a primer on 33 glaze or just use a latex paint? Or paint and primer in one?


The TDS recommends oil priming the empty sash before, and oil priming the glaze once it has set. That is how I've always done it. (About a million years ago). I can't remember the last time I glazed or painted over glazing compound.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> The TDS recommends oil priming the empty sash before, and oil priming the glaze once it has set.


This is the reason that anyone correctly bidding this type of work rarely gets the job, and if they do get the job, it is the reason they never make a profit.......


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gwarel said:


> This is the reason that anyone correctly bidding this type of work rarely gets the job, and if they do get the job, it is the reason they never make a profit.......


And there in lies the beauty of painting. Even with the guidance of historic best trade practices, and manufacturer technical data sheets, there is still a range of the painting product that gives homeowners access to the lower of.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> The TDS recommends oil priming the empty sash before, and oil priming the glaze once it has set. That is how I've always done it. (About a million years ago). I can't remember the last time I glazed or painted over glazing compound.


You'd be surprised how many people don't do this and then wonder what went wrong when it doesn't last 2 years.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gwarel said:


> This is the reason that anyone correctly bidding this type of work rarely gets the job, and if they do get the job, it is the reason they never make a profit.......


I don't see how a best practice couldn't be explained to a homeowner. Maybe out of all of the trades, painting is probably the most obscure in terms of what's involved in a proper painting process. A job often reveals hidden issues that need addressing. 

For example, a bunch of French exterior windows have missing glazing. You know you don't have to remove and replace all of it, but you suspect there will be more time involved than what the homeowner perceives. Because once you start removing the deteriorated glazing, more areas reveal the need to repair.

What do you do? Proceed without a change order, charge up front for hidden issues, or simply tell them that painting often reveals more issues once prep begins, particularly on neglected homes, so prepare for a change order?

It just can't be normal to short cut best practices just because at the end of the day, a newly painted surface often can't be differentiated from one that was applied with best practices, to one that wasn't. And to compete in this market, forget about best practices?

Final thought: If a person can't make a living by providing the best practices of their craft, they should look for another vocation.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I don't see how a best practice couldn't be explained to a homeowner. Maybe out of all of the trades, painting is probably the most obscure in terms of what's involved in a proper painting process. A job often reveals hidden issues that need addressing.
> 
> For example, a bunch of French exterior windows have missing glazing. You know you don't have to remove and replace all of it, but you suspect there will be more time involved than what the homeowner perceives. Because once you start removing the deteriorated glazing, more areas reveal the need to repair.
> 
> ...


The biggest problem i see with this is all of the Box store salesclerks and 30 TV commercials a day telling them how easy it is and how much money they can save by doing it themselves. Not one word about how bad they can screw things up. No primer needed with such and such paint! All day long. If they tell people that they need an oil based primer for this, then the customer thinks the salesperson is trying to get an add on sale because after all, why would they need a primer? The TV commercials for the paint say they don't. It puts those of us in the real paint stores at a great disadvantage right along with all of you.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> The biggest problem i see with this is all of the Box store salesclerks and 30 TV commercials a day telling them how easy it is and how much money they can save by doing it themselves. Not one word about how bad they can screw things up. No primer needed with such and such paint! All day long. If they tell people that they need an oil based primer for this, then the customer thinks the salesperson is trying to get an add on sale because after all, why would they need a primer? The TV commercials for the paint say they don't. It puts those of us in the real paint stores at a great disadvantage right along with all of you.


Time seems to be the marketing Achilles heel for the painting industry. For a number of reasons, hardly anyone want's to wait for things to cure before moving on to the next sequence. This applies to painting contractors and homeowners alike. Consequently, products are geared towards quick cure at the expensive of a real good film formation that soaks, bonds, and hardens to the the degree that it allows maximum performance with extended life cycles.

Is there any other trade that generally requires a significant cure time before a following sequence in the process? 

Not carpentry- Cut the board. Fasten it. Done.
Not electrical-Pull the cable. Strip it. Fasten. Done
Not flooring- Measure. Cut. Install. Done
Not roofing- Rollout membrane. Snap chalk line. Fasten shingles. Done.
Not plumbing- Size. Solder. Split.
Not glazing- Pop in. Pull out.
Not sheet metal- Cut. Band. Gone.

Painting?- Wait for weather. Wait for water evaporation from cleaning. Wait for dust to settle. Wait for masking to be completed. Wait for patching to dry. Wait for primer to dry. Wait for first coat to dry. Wait for second coat to dry. Wait wait wait wait wait. Wait for homeowner to pay. Wait in traffic. Wait for the next phone call.

Wait to wait again. It's no wonder painting may be the leading trade for short cuts.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Since we took a turn into window glazing...........that's one task I really enjoy. I don't know why. It's sloppy no matter how neat you try to be......it's cumbersome.......you get oil all over your hands......but there's a high level of satisfaction in bringing old windows back to life with a great glazing job. PS The latex version of glazing that comes in a caulk tube is nowhere near as good as DAP "33".


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Now that I think about it, cooking is probably the most closely related activity next to painting. No wonder Ben was so awsome at it!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Now that I think about it, cooking is probably the most closely related activity next to painting. No wonder Ben was so awsome at it!


We haven't heard from him in a while. I wonder what happened to him. The last post of his i read he was climbing over some nasty rocks to do some fishing. I hope he didn't fall in and get et by a shark or something! What's 911 in Australia? 116?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

PETERPAINTER85 said:


> Deleted


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

From experience, I'm going to take the side of the paint clerk. A cover stain metal five gallon bucket sometimes splits @ the bottom of the shaker if a foam insert is not placed between the can and the bottom of the bucket. Most stores have a variety of 5 gallon shakers. The rotating spinners are designed for metal cans. 

My worst experience was about 10 years ago when a local idiot brought in a gallon of Pettit Anti fouling bottom paint. well over $200 a gallon and weighs about 20 pounds. He screamed when I refused & said the store manager did it for him all the time. 10 seconds into the spin, the weight of the zinc blew off the lid. there wasn't a pint left in the gallon. It happened @ 11am on a Sunday, The idiot screamed @ me and I laughed, told him to take his can and shove it. I spent the next 4 hours cleaning my shaker. The store stunk like crap for about a week. Sometimes the clerk is correct based on their experience. You must have the correct type of shaker.


----------

